# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Проверьте параметры прокси-сервера 127.0.0.1:2080.

## gygabyte

Добрый день.

Win7 pro 32
При попытке в броузере зайти на какой-либо сайт, выдает ошибку
"Проверьте параметры прокси-сервера 127.0.0.1:2080."
Chrome, opera, IE - без разницы - везде ошибка из серии:
"Не удается подключиться к прокси-серверу"
При этом скайп, тимвьювер и т.п. работает.

В настройках прокси все чисто - галка не стоит. В броузерах все расширения отключены. Файл hosts чистый
ipconfig /all показал, что dns вроде нормальный - от провайдера
Адаптер PPP dom.ru:


   DNS-суффикс подключения . . . . . :
   Описание. . . . . . . . . . . . . : dom.ru
   Физический адрес. . . . . . . . . :
   DHCP включен. . . . . . . . . . . : Нет
   Автонастройка включена. . . . . . : Да
   IPv4-адрес. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.32.1.168(Основной)
   Маска подсети . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
   Основной шлюз. . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
   DNS-серверы. . . . . . . . . . . : 109.194.160.1
                                       109.194.161.1
   NetBios через TCP/IP. . . . . . . . : Отключен

Была проблема с вирусной рекламой в броузере, прибили каспером. Может после этого хвост какой остался... 

Полез в реестр [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Internet Settings]
Стоит "ProxyEnable"=dword:00000001
Пытался поменять на 0, но как только запускаю броузер - в реестре снова стоит 1...

Прошу помочь.
Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *gygabyte*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

Пофиксите в HiJack (запускать от имени Администратора по правой кнопке мыши)


```
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:2080
```

----------


## gygabyte

Пофиксил, но все равно та же ошибка в броузере вылазит
Полез в реестр - пофиксиной строчки нет. Зашел в настройки броузера - вдруг появилась галка на проксе - убрал ее. Зашел в броузер - опять ошибка. Опять полез в реестр - пофиксинная строчка опять на месте оказалась  :Shocked:  и "ProxyEnable"=dword:00000001
Пробовал несколько раз - строчка возвращается постоянно...

----------


## thyrex

Возможно, какая-то из установленных программ так гадит

----------


## gygabyte

как то можно ее отследить? какие могут быть варианты решения вопроса?
в списке установленных программ ничего лишнего нет.
Обнаружил странность, что поиск гугл работает.. Если в адресной строке вбить что-то - выходит страница гугл с найденными сайтами по запросу

----------


## Vvvyg

Выполните скрипт в AVZ:

```
begin
 RegKeyStrParamWrite('HKEY_CURRENT_USER', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings', 'ProxyServer', '');
 RegKeyParamWrite('HKEY_CURRENT_USER', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings', 'ProxyEnable', 'REG_DWORD', '0');
RebootWindows(false);
end.
```

Компьютер перезагрузится.

Проверьте проблему.

----------


## gygabyte

Сделал. Ошибка осталась. После перезагрузки опять в реестре строчки вернулись
Примечание
Удаляю в реестре проксю, в строчке enable ставлю 0. Не работает. Захожу в свойства обозревателя, там в разделе прокси пусто. И как только жду в окне кнопку ОК, тут же в реестре строчки возвращаются. Могу видео написать или удаленку включить

----------


## thyrex

Манипуляции делаете при включенном антивирусе?

----------


## gygabyte

И с ним и без него пробовал - результат один, прокся прописывается автоматически

----------


## Vvvyg

Скачайте программу Universal Virus Sniffer и сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS.

----------


## gygabyte

Сделал

----------


## Vvvyg

Такой момент, под "броузером" Хром подразумеваете? Попробуйте убрать настройки прокси в IE, закрыть и снова запустить IE - снова пропишутся?

----------


## gygabyte

> Chrome, opera, IE - без разницы - везде ошибка из серии:
> "Не удается подключиться к прокси-серверу"


Не совсем понял.. ведь кнопка настроек прокси в хроме ведет в ту же вкладку "Свойства обозревателя", что и IE?
Хотя замечены некоторые нюансы касательно моей проблемы:

В свойствах обозревателя НЕТ никаких настроек в разделе прокси - все чисто! Стоит галка "автоматическое определение параметров".
Далее, если в реестре убираю строчку ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:2080 но оставляю строчку enable =1, то в свойствах обозревателя появляется галка "Использовать прокси-сервер..." и порт 80  (см. скриншот)
При  этом естественно проблема не исчезает. Далее если 
- снимаю галку в свойствах обозревателя и как только жму ок, то в реестре мгновенно появляется опять запись о проксе и enable=1
- меняю enable = 0, то при запуске хрома ошибка остается, но в реестре чисто! А вот как только запускаю IE - тут же строчки про реестр появляются..
Может я объяснил запутанно - могу наделать скриншотов или видеосъемку экрана или удаленку дать.
Спасибо

----------


## Vvvyg

Есть пара мыслей, позже отпишусь...

----------


## Vvvyg

Похоже, клиент-банк от "ЗапСиКомБанк" виноват, есть он в системе. Вот похожая тема.

----------


## gygabyte

Проверил, в процессах его нет. Когда запускаю - появляется, а так по дефолту не висит...

----------


## Vvvyg

Попробуйте в IE "Свойства обозревателя" -> "Дополнительно" -> "Сброс...".

----------


## gygabyte

Не помогает. Но при запущенном банк-клиенте интернет работает!
Залез в настройки подключения - там откуда то галка стоит.. убрал ее и все заработало без запущенного банк-клиента.
Спасибо за помощь! Пока все работает. Думаю тему можно закрывать.

----------

